# Missing Google Now



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

After installing paranoid android and flashing Gapps, I no longer have Google Now. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Load it from the market


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

robfromga said:


> Load it from the market


I've searched for it. There is nothing in the market called Google Now


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

I assume you have google search if you flashed gapps. Hit menu once you open search, go to settings and poke around.

Your system may have declined Now and just done Search for some reason.


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

dsManning said:


> I assume you have google search if you flashed gapps. Hit menu once you open search, go to settings and poke around.
> 
> Your system may have declined Now and just done Search for some reason.


In case it helps anyone, I was able to restore google now by re-flashing the rom and gapps


----------

